# Herman Munster



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

Greetings! This is my build up of the Moebius Herman Munster kit. This is an outstanding kit with an excellent likeness of Fred Gwynne and minor clean up in the building. Usually when I get a new kit I look through the parts, declare it cool and then put it on the shelf to be worked on later. This time it went from box to workbench to finished kit in just a few weeks. As always questions and comments are welcomed.


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Oh WOW Excellent work! I have them both sitting here and I hope mine will come out as great as yours.

Very nice ! I think you nailed it. The skin the woodtones the clothes...very nice!

Steve


----------



## rondenning (Jul 29, 2008)

Awesome job!!:thumbsup:
Did you airbrush? It looks perfect! Well Done!!! :dude:
Ron


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

Thanks Steve and Ron! No airbrushing, it's all hand brushed with pastel shading.


----------



## Hippie Dude (Feb 10, 2014)

Hey Night-Owl

WOW man that has turned out awesome dude. I hope mine turns out that nice man

When you say "pastels for shading" is that like the chalk powder man? Sorry if that's a dumb question mate but I'm only new to all this side of modeling


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Fantastic job! The skin tones look great. :thumbsup:

Sean


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

Thanks Hippie Dude and Sean! Not a dumb question and welcome to the realm of figure kits! Yeah it is the chalk powder. I rub a pastel stick on a piece of sandpaper to get a bit of powder then use a brush to apply it to the kit.


----------



## Skymods (Feb 5, 2001)

That is a great green skintone. What exactly did you use? 

Dave


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

Thanks Dave! The skintone was done with *Americana Sea Glass* with a was of *Folkart Greenscape*. 

Had to look at the paints to be sure, I really need to start writing down what colors so if I need to recreate a paint job I will remember what I used the first time.


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

I started working on grandpa yesterday, the fit of the parts is very precise.

These kits are a hoot, I'm trying to figure out how much work it will be to light them up a little bit.

Steve


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

Good luck with it Steve! I'd think Grandpa's machine would be fairly easy to light


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

I see now some of the limits of my skillset.
I've spent several hours trying to get GrandPa's face right.

The work you have done is very powerful...It ain't easy painting green......










Steve


----------



## cwalker3 (Jan 29, 2014)

Very nice build. I have both kits as well. Both are built and waiting for paint. Can I ask the process you used for the bench? The woodgrain looks very realistic. I was tempted to build my bench out of real wood just to bypass a complicated finishing process. (Painting and weathering are not my favorite parts of the hobby.)


----------



## Hippie Dude (Feb 10, 2014)

Thanks for that Night-Owl, & thanks for the welcome dude, yeah I'm having a blast man with these figure kits man  I can't wait to dive into the Munster's mate


----------



## frankiefreak (Mar 15, 2011)

Herman looks great! I love the flesh tone. I went with a pale flesh instead of the blue/purple suggested and I like the look. My Grandpa is done now too so I'll be posting pics of him and the whole dio soon. Thanks for the pics!

Michael
FF:thumbsup:


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

Thanks for the kind words everyone! Steve; one trick to green skintone is finding the right shade pastel to shade with, for Herman I used a gray green. Cwalker3; the bench was done by base coating with Americana Coca, then using a dark brown glaze and wiping it off heavier in some place and lighter in others. Again very cool paint job on your kits Michael.


----------

